# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Чому в кішки світяться очі.

## Zaya

Чом*у* в к*і*шки св*і*тяться *о*чі 
 Звич*а*йно, к*о*жному дов*о*дилося спостеріг*а*ти, як св*і*тяться вноч*і* *о*чі в кот*і*в. А чом*у* це так?
 Свог*о* ч*а*су гад*а*ли, що св*і*тяться вон*и* сво*ї*м «вогн*е*м», як світляк*и*. Але чом*у* тод*і* в цілков*и*тій т*е*мряві ні*я*кого св*і*тла ми не б*а*чимо?
 В*и*явилось, що у кот*і*в і нічн*и*х птах*і*в в оч*а*х є речовин*а*, і зв*е*ться вон*а* гуан*і*ном. Ї*ї* там з*о*всім кр*и*хта, ал*е* вон*а* м*а*є зд*а*тність вбир*а*ти найслабк*і*ше св*і*тло і, як прож*е*ктор, зн*а*чно «пос*и*ливши» йог*о*, відбив*а*є. *О*чі кот*і*в блищ*а*ть і вдень, але блиск цей у баг*а*то раз*і*в слабк*і*ший, ніж звич*а*йне с*о*нячне св*і*тло, том*у* йог*о* в*а*жко поб*а*чити.
 В оч*а*х люд*и*ни нем*а*є гуан*і*ну, том*у* н*а*ші *о*чі й не св*і*тяться в т*е*мряві. 
«Цікаве про тварин», збірник, уклав Олексій Годзяцький, видавництво «Веселка», Київ, 1968 («Занимательное о животных», сборник)  
Те саме без наголосів: 
Чому в кішки світяться очі 
Звичайно, кожному доводилося спостерігати, як світяться вночі очі в котів. А чому це так?
Свого часу гадали, що світяться вони своїм «вогнем», як світляки. Але чому тоді в цілковитій темряві ніякого світла ми не бачимо?
Виявилось, що у котів і нічних птахів в очах є речовина, і зветься вона гуаніном. Її там зовсім крихта, але вона має здатність вбирати найслабкіше світло і, як прожектор, значно «посиливши» його, відбиває.
Очі котів блищать і вдень, але блиск цей у багато разів слабкіший, ніж звичайне сонячне світло, тому його важко побачити.
В очах людини немає гуаніну, тому наші очі й не світяться в темряві.

----------

